# Головокружения,  звон в ушах, шаткость походки... Помогите!



## Sergey89 (4 Мар 2018)

Всем доброго времени суток... Вот уже как вторую неделю читаю ваш форум и смотрю как тут помогают друг другу. Помогите мне пожалуйста. Моя история:
Живу на юге Кузбасса. 28 лет. Рост 175,вес 62. Все началось 20 февраля этого года (2018). Было обычное утро,собирался на работу,завтрак,кофе и дорога до общественного транспорта. При переходе через дорогу что то в голове йокнуло и началось лёгкое головокружение. Приехал на работу и как то весь день не работалось,я думал это пройдет,но головокружение покидать не хотело. Шаткость походки имело место как и временами лёгкий звон в ушах. Думал утром пройдет. (сон в последнии месяца был беспокойный,как говорит моя девушка,я постоянно дёргался во сне,сам же бывает просыпался по 2-3 раза за ночь). Утром не прошло,как и на следующее... Через пару дней во дворе задели мою машину,я попсихонул и к вечеру состояние ухудшилось,прибавилось к головокружению тошнота,с закрытыми глазами зрачки ловили центр как бы и постоянно двигались,так же онемела левая рука,левая часть головы и пульсировала затылок. На следующий день вроде стало лучше,онемение стало легче,рука практически прошла. В общем неделю голова кружилась,потом стало чуть лучше,но шаткость походки и лёгкое головокружение не давали мне покоя. После посещения невролога,она посмотрела на мою шею,в левую часть она поворачивается чуть лучше чем в правую,посоветовала попить успокоительные и отправила. Но я понимал что с моим организмом что то не так,поэтому был вынужден обратиться к другому врачу,после осмотра был отправлен на снимки шей,УЗИ сосудов и каких то тестов с присосками на руки и голову...Снимки шеи показали нестабильность шейного отдела(при осмотре врачом неврологом,она сказала что так же имеется нестабильность поясничного отдела) Сегодня имеется шаткость в походке,приступы паники,лёгкий звон в ушах и временами лёгкое головокружение. Врач назначила лечение церебралезин,хонрагон ,мильгамма. Я же хожу сам не свлй,до этого никогда не болела голова,как и сейчас,но это состояние меня очень сильно выматывает(((

Снимки тестов, УЗИ

     

Плюс не отметил,наклоняться за чем либо не могу,сразу начинается пульсация головы в области затылка. Помогите


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Мар 2018)

Имеющиеся симптомы характерны для синдрома позвоночной артерии (СПА).
В Новокузнецке находится Институт усовершенствования врачей, в котором имеется кафедра "Неврологии, мануальной терапии, рефлексотерапии", базирующаяся на базе Первой городской больницы. Там работают высококвалифицированные врачи, которые Вам обязательно помогут.


----------



## Sergey89 (5 Мар 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за отзыв. Владимир,подскажите,я хоть и не врач,но в последнее время стал изучать свою проблему плотно. Подскажите,может ли данная проблема иметь место быть из унковертебрального артроза С3-С4? Если да,то как я понимаю это только начало?


----------



## AIR (6 Мар 2018)

Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым . Имеются умеренные нарушения мышечно-тонического характера на кранио-вертебральном уровне. .. Сами они подобные проявления дают нечасто... БОльшую значимость и влияние (совместно с данными нарушениями) имеет психоэмоциональная лабильность ... При нормализации психоэмоционального состояния значительная часть симптоматики уйдет сама собой..


----------



## Sergey89 (7 Мар 2018)

Поставили диагноза СПА
@AIR, доктор, подскажите, для профилактики 
1.какие упражнения необходимо делать?  И стоит ли их делать, или не тревожить лучше шею? Массаж?
2. Если будут ухудшения, сможет ли мануал вернуть меня к нормальному состоянию?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (7 Мар 2018)

это вы еще и понервничали, судя по описанию ,что вы дергаетесь во сне, за машину че переживать? Покрасите, продадите, новую купите)) /Надо полеХче реагировать)) Раз уж к форумчанам обратились, то я вставлю свои 5 копеек: у меня тоже два дня уже, особенно, когда среди ночи я иду на кухонку водички попить - голова кружится, когда встаю ,а седня утром тоже немного картинка прыгала при резких движениях, у меня так бывает по 2-3 дня ДПГ я их назвала)) проходят сами, не вникаю, даже прикольно, так прыгает картинка уиии) От нервишек это точно, хотя у нас погода щас каждый день меняется с дождя на солнце, с минуса на плюс, снег...Назначения врача соблюдайте, прогулки на свежем воздухе , лфк на шею спросите и не вникайте вы так, пройдет ,ну и высыпайтесь))

про звон в ушах лично я не знаю, с детства звенит постоянно, особенно при температуре заметно и в полной тишине, а если об этом не думать, то и не мешает, но у меня и папа глухой на одно ухо и бабка и пробабка)) наследственное что-то скорей всего, поэтому лично мне не мешает этот писк, если понервничаю ,то тоже усиливается, а ваша легкая паника точно смахивает на обострение невроза) скоро лето, солнышко, радость)) пройдет \это


----------



## Sergey89 (24 Апр 2018)

@AIR, подскажите, верхние позвонки там имеются остеофиты? На сколько серьезно и как остановить их рост? Могут ли они давать головокружение?


----------

